# Foot pain from SPD-SL?



## livpoksoc (24 May 2011)

Afternoon,

I recently purchased some SPD-SL pedals & specialized shoes to go with.

In the two times I've sued them I've experienced pain along the outer edge of the soles of my feet. Can anoyone say they've had the same problem & been able to remedy it other than replacing the shoe? 

I wonder if maybe I've got the cleat tightened too tight to the shoe, or even pointing too straight.

If anyone has any advice I'd appreciate it.


----------



## zizou (24 May 2011)

It might be that you have the shoes fastened too tight - it might be fine when starting but after cycling for a bit your feet will swell and you might need to loosen slightly.

Specialized do different coloured insoles which have support for the foot in different places (i use specialized shoes too and get on fine with the standard insoles so not looked into this further but i think they have 3 or 4 different options available)


----------



## 2Loose (24 May 2011)

+1 zizou. 

If I tighten my velcro straps securely then go for a decent ride, I'll get numb toes in my right foot, maybe cramps and pain along the outside edge of that foot. For some reason my left foot isn't as affected, perhaps because it slightly smaller than the right one.

Making sure the bottom two straps (especially the middle one) are loose enough to bunch my toes up and arch my foot when I put them on stops it from happening though. The top strap can be as tight as ever without any problems.


----------



## Riding in Circles (24 May 2011)

I used to get that problem with Specialized shoes, the only cure I found was to switch to Time shoes, I don't think the Specialized suited my feet.


----------



## accountantpete (24 May 2011)

It's usually due to putting pressure on the outside of the foot as you press down - try bringing the thigh/knee a tad closer to the toptube and concentrate on planting the foot squarely would be my initial suggestion.


----------



## livpoksoc (24 May 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll try loosening the straps & seeing if that works. If not I'll look at insoles as I thought that may be the problem.

If not I'll have to return them & try something diffrerent.

I'll bump the thread when I find a soluction & then it can be helpful to others.

Cheers again!


----------



## Cardiac (25 May 2011)

The discomfort could also come from the cleat positioning. People's feet don't always point the same way. I have found that I am most comfortable with both feet pointing just slightly to the right rather than straight ahead. It's just a few degrees of twist, but the effect is quite noticeable. My initial guess was to set the cleats up with my feet straight, which wasn't bad but was clearly not ideal. Both toes out was good for my right foot but it was immediately apparent on the next ride that the left foot needed to be pointing slightly inwards. Just weird, I know, but it works for me.


----------



## livpoksoc (28 Aug 2011)

Ok so after a few weeks of trying different alignments & some reading online, it could be an issue with me rather than a shoe. I've tried realligning the cleats, loose straps, tight straps, thin socks, thick socks & combinations of all the above but can't find the answer. In my left foot I get numbness in my 2nd & 3rd toe, and on my right foot I get pain down the right side of the sole.

I've read a few articles & whilst most suggest repositioning cleats, I've literally had then far forward to back & and all in between & can't find a solution. I can't justify spending £200 on a full fitting, but from what I've read, foot pain is common - not a solution, but it certainly makes it easier to take. I think I'll have to try playing with some insoles.

What frustrates me is that with many cycling shops & manufacturers, unless you're prepared to spend big bucks, you can't try and test shoes properly before purchasing. It's not just with shoes, it's with other equipment too...sigh...

Anyway, if anyone else has some advice I might not have tried, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Globalti (29 Aug 2011)

Zizou told you the answer, above, on 24 May.

Specialized Body Geometry footbeds and corrective wedges: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57994


----------



## jmf (29 Aug 2011)

Globalti said:


> Zizou told you the answer, above, on 24 May.
> 
> Specialized Body Geometry footbeds and corrective wedges: http://www.specializ....jsp?spid=57994


----------



## jmf (29 Aug 2011)

Our feet are designed for walking and running. They naturally roll along the outside edge of the foot before making full contact with the ground. This is no different when cycling - the outer edge of our feet will take the most pressure on the power stroke - followed by the ankle rolling inwards. Slight anatomic differences will see an exaggeration of what is called pronation - the rolling of the foot on contact with the ground. Check that the lateral movement of your foot is not limited by the cleat tension or the lack of float. Make very small changes to the pedal tension and angle of the cleats on your shoe and go for a ride. You'll find a setting that is comfortable. Cheers.


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Aug 2011)

FWIW I could just never get along with SPD-SL's, always got a hotspot on the bottom of my foot regardless of cleat position, strap tension etc.

SPD's are fine, and I use them on one bike, but the only way I fixed my SPD-SL problem was by changing them, (granted I didn't exhaust remedial options, just threw money at the problem you could say  ). 
I now use Speedplay Zero's, not the cheapest fix I'll grant you but it worked


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Aug 2011)

I have had exactly the same problem with mine. I get a squashing pain on the outer edge of my feet (doesnt help with me having wide feet). I have adjusted the problem by simply loosening the velcro straps a tiddle, and cerculating my toes every so often. I havent tried any padding yet, but I think for winter seasons, I might just put some kind of cloth in my socks. 

Some people ride without socks, I havent tried this but it might make the problem worse by the shoes rubbing.


----------



## livpoksoc (29 Aug 2011)

Any idea how to order specialized equipment in the UK, their .co.uk domain doesn't have prices/add to basket options. Also I appreciate the insole may be a good option but at $50 plus shipping & the postage time & that the fix may not work, I'm not 100% keen on giving that a go.


----------



## Globalti (29 Aug 2011)

Er.... go to a shop that sells Specialized gear and try a pair? That's what I did anyway.


----------



## livpoksoc (20 Sep 2011)

Cheers for the feedback, I went to my LBS & got them to look at it. They sold me a Sepcialized insole which was £24.99 (not cheap really, but I'm noticing cycling isn't as cheap as it first looks!), but really the important thing is...the pain went away! I did LDN2PAR over 4 days & never really noticed any pain in my foot at all!

The one problem I have now, is that my cleats got worn pretty quickly during the lunch stops where the rubber parts of the cleats fell apart...that said, SPD's probably aren't ideal for that ride but you live & learn!


----------



## XmisterIS (20 Sep 2011)

I have specialised shoes and I had exactly the same problem when I first started using them; if they're the same ones as I've got, they just need breaking in. Mine don't hurt anymore.

Curiously, after I'd been out in a rainstorm and dried on my feet, they hurt a lot less - probably due to the wet helping the shoe to stretch.


----------



## livpoksoc (20 Sep 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> I have specialised shoes and I had exactly the same problem when I first started using them; if they're the same ones as I've got, they just need breaking in. Mine don't hurt anymore.
> 
> Curiously, after I'd been out in a rainstorm and dried on my feet, they hurt a lot less - probably due to the wet helping the shoe to stretch.




Not sure if this applies as the ones I have are the carbon soled shoes so I don't think they'll expand/retract? I may be wrong.

But I'm glad I bought the insoles as they do appear to have sorted the issue out for now!


----------



## barongreenback (20 Sep 2011)

Another fan of Speedplay Zeros. The adjustability is great, although with my odd feet I still needed the optional plat extender.


----------



## accountantpete (20 Sep 2011)

Glad you got it right in the end.

I found mine by accident - I bought some size 44's by mistake for 42's and tried them out in desperation.

Fantastic - most comfortable shoes I have ever had and the toe strap keeps things nice and tight even with loads of toe-wiggle room.


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Sep 2011)

I could never get on with SPD-SL's for weekend rides. I'm using them again now but only on my commuter as I only have a short commute, and am having no issues with them now.

As for weekend rides, another vote here for Speedplay Zeros, bloody expensive, but damned good


----------

